# Updated Vamoots



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is my Vamoots, updated in recent months with a Moots stem, seatpost, and King Ti cages beadblasted by Moots to match the frame. If you are going Moots, go all the way, right?!

Note too the headtube extender - after getting fitted it was determined that I needed a bit more height. The spacers above the stem will likely come off soon, or perhaps be reduced to just one 10mm spacer (instead of the two that are there currently).


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Is that extender pressed fit into the head tube? And it was done by Moots?


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes it is press-fitted into the headtube and it was actually done by my fitter. I bought the Moots used from someone on the Serotta forum a few years back, and the extender has made a close fit (it's a stock 59cm) even closer..


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Interesting indeed! Your fitter must be an experienced machinist, as he or she would have to machine a collar with tight tolerances on both ends to accomodate a precision press-fit for the head tube as well as for the headset. It is certainly an interesting way to raise the stack height of the stem, and I think it looks better than using spacers. Great!


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Tigoat:

Here's a link to the headtube extender that was installed; it's commercially available and NOT something created by my fitter. You simply press it in with a headset cup installer - no big deal.

LINK: Eighth Inch Headtube Extenders


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

wgp: Learn something new everyday! I did not know such thing exist. I guess I have never had a need for such extension so I just never looked hard enough. Appreciate the info though. Nice ride indeed!


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Danng,,This is very cool,,i'll make sure to save the link,absolutely needed this product 20 years from now,,



wgp said:


> Tigoat:
> 
> Here's a link to the headtube extender that was installed; it's commercially available and NOT something created by my fitter. You simply press it in with a headset cup installer - no big deal.
> 
> LINK: Eighth Inch Headtube Extenders


----------

